# Ninja training thread: Videos of your ninja training



## SevSevens (Aug 5, 2015)

Ninja training to Alan Watts...what else could you want from a G.






This is how I aquired all my physical powers and animal magnetism...supersayin level 90 alpha zero nine. (over)


----------

